# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Të lindurit e viteve 80, brezi im ndoshta do jetë edhe brezi yt

## Apollyon

Kte e kam lexuar diku, edhe meqe ne fund te letres shkruante, *"Shperndajuani te gjitheve"* mendova qe do ishte interesante ta lexonit edhe ju, sepse personalisht, kjo leter pershkruante komplet brezin tim, 1981-2008.

*Lexim te mbare.*


Qèllimi i kèsaj letre èshtè drejtesia qè duhet ti kthehet njè brezi. Brezit qè na pèrket ne, tè lindurve né fillim tè viteve 80 (njè vit mè shumè njè vit mè pak nuk ka rèndèsi). Ne qè shtèpitè e blera nga prindèrit tanè i shohim sot tè kushtojnè tridhjetè apo dyzet herè mè shumè. Tani qè ka hyrè né modè financimi nèpèrmjet bankave jemi aq tè zgjuar sa ta kuptojmè qè kush guxon ta blejè kètè shtèpi do paguaj interesat ndaj bankès tè paktèn deri sa ai vetè tè jetè bèrè gjysh


Luftèn partizane, ne, nuk e kemi bèrè, as zbritjen né Hènè nuk e kemi parè, nuk kemi jetuar miqesinè me popullin rus ose kinez dhe kujtesa jonè historike fillon pak a shumè me Botèrorin USA 1994. Duke qenè se nuk kemi bèrè ndertimin e hekurudhave dhe aksionet e zboret shpesh na thonè qè sdimè se cfarè èshtè lodhjaaskush nga ne nuk mèrzitet se na thonè edhe qè nuk kemi ideale sepse lexojmè shumè mè pak libra se prindèrit tanè. Gjithèsesi e kuptojmè politikèn shumè mè mirè se prindèrit tanè (tè paktèn ne nuk shkojmè mè per tè votuar).

Tè shumtèn e rasteve Plaku i Vitit te Ri nuk na sillte cfarè deshironim, por sot e kèsaj dite me te mèdhnjte na perserisin se ne i kemi patur tè gjitha, edhe pse janè ata mè te vegjèlit se ne qè me tè vertete i kanè te gjitha (por atyre asnjeri nuk ju thotè gjè). 

Jemi brezi i fundit qè luajtèm me peta, me karroca me kuzhinjeta, e ka kush e ka, pas-spres dhe né tè njejtèn kohè te parèt qè mesuam tè luajmè me Play-station, Nintendo (kush nga ne nuk i ka urryer te paktèn njè herè mustaqet e Mario Bross.)dhe né tè njèjtèn kohè tè parèt qe panè kukllat me ngjyra né televizor dhe shkèmbyen makinat Turbo.

Kemi veshur pantallona tè gjèra, tè ngushta, kauboj , tè grisura dhe tè zhubrosura (sepse moda kèshtu urdheronte). Tutat e para qè kemi veshur ishin blu me vija te bardha por né rrugè spara i vishnim edhe pse ishin te rehatshme sepse kjo donte te thoshte se ti ishe fshatar. 

E kemi kaluar shkollèn fillore duke shkuar atje edhe tè shtunèn ndèrsa pèr tè ndejtur pak vonè darkave né fundjavè u shpiknim prindèrve se do flinim tek shokèt. Ende nuk e kemi kuptuar se ku né fund tè fundit pèrfundonim pasi edhe shokèt e tjerè perdornin tè njejtin justifikim ndaj prindèrve tè tyre. Nejse, né fund tè fundit mbetemi ata qè per te fundit u conim lule mèsuesve pèr 7 mars dhe tè parèt qè u conim dhurata tè shtrenjta qè tna kalonin klasen. Shkonim né shkollè pèr Shèn Valentin dhe nuk bènim mèsim duke bredhur rrugève single. Kemi aplikuar si studenta jashtè shtetit dhe kemi parè sesi mund tè bèhesh arkitekt, historian dhe mjek me provime tè blera.

Etiketa qè kemi patur pas shpine ka qenè ajo e Brezit te shthurur dhe pèr shumè kohè kemi qenè viktima te telenovelave dhe telebingove. Ngushèlloheshim pak duke pare Beverly Hills (atehere, se po ti shohesh tani vè duart né kokè). Disi mè tè rritur u ndiem kur filluam tè ndiqnim Dawson Creek (edhe pse nuk e kuptonim pse pikèrisht ky personazh ishte kryesori né film) 

Kemi qarè per Lady Oscar, jemi zgèrdhier me arushin Tao Tao dhe me aventurat e Nils Holgersonit, kemi èndèrruar te kishim njè skuadèr si ajo e Holly dhe Benjit dhe jemi futur né dilemat mè tè thella rreth cèshtjes nèse Mila dhe Shiro né fund fare shkojnè né krevat apo jo. Jemi gjenerata qè kemi parè Ardit Gjebrenè tè paraqitet si kèngètar dhe mè vonè ta shohim vecse tek Miss Albania dhe jemi ne qe kemi parè e bèrè kèngèt e para rrep shqiptare (e ka kush guximin ti dègjojè pèrsèri?) 

Jemi tè parèt qè mèsuam tè punojmè si kamarjer nèpèr lokale dhe jemi po neve qè i kthyem kèto lokale né shtèpi tè dytè (ose mè mirè tè parè pasi ende sot kush rri mè shumè se disa orè né shtèpi). Jemi ata qè prenotonim ditèlindjet népèr disko dhe ata qè merrnin parfum me vete pasi kur dilnim prej andej qelbeshim era duhan. Jemi brezi qè i pari shijoi pub-et e hapura qè né 10 tè mèngjesit dhe ata qè ende nuk e kuptojnè ku èshtè ndryshimi né Shqipèri mes pub-it dhe diskos. Filluam ne ti pinim cigaret e para hashash dhe tè gjithè na tregonin me ndot si mallista, ndersa sot nqs nuk je ekspert bari askush nuk tè perfill mè. 

Gjithmone na kujtojnè se cka ndodhur para se ne tè lindnim, sikur brezi jonè nuk ka asnjè djeni pèr ngjarjet historike. 

Jemi tè parèt qè i pamè prindèrit tanè tè fusnin para nèpèr firmat piramidale dhe mesa duket jemi po ne qè u habitèm (ata e moren me qejf) sesi mund tè fitohen kaq shumè lekè pa punuar fare. Pèr faj tè mè tè medhenjve, ata qè na pèrsèrisin se ne nuk lexojmè aq sac duhet, pèrjetuam 97, pamè sesi digjej atdheu jonè dhe mèsuam qè i trembim kaq shumè popujt e tjerè sa shpesh herè na lenè tè mbytemi né det. Ishim ende tè vegjèl dhe na pèrsèrisnin se paraja can kudo kur na dhanè makinat e para dhe filluam tè falsifikojmè patentat. 

Mèsuam se cfarè èshtè terrorizmi por asnjèri nga ne nuk e mban mend rènien e Murit tè Berlinit. Pamè sesi Bill Clinton shkèmbente pikpamje gojore me segretaren e tij dhe sesi njè popull qè aq shumè na ngjante pèrzihej nga vendi i vet. Brezi jonè e ka parè dhe né disa raste na kanè derguar né luftè pasi ushtarèt né kèto vende thuhet se marrin rroga tè mira. Kemi ulèritur edhe ne se Europa èshtè e mrekullueshme por e kemi parè edhe tè vèshtirè kur nèpèr ambasada e kufinj kemi kaluar netè tè tèra pasi kompiuterat ishin tè prishur. 


Jemi brezi i fundit qe shijam kasetat qe kur prisheshin i rregullonim me stilolaps dhe brezi pare qè u hodhèm me krahèhapur népèr Cd e internet. Hanim hamburger dhe ne pèr tè parèt mèsuam sesi mund tè ndryshojè emri edhe pse shija èshtè po ajo (sufllaqe, doner etj.). Kemi pirè aq shumè Cola dhe ishim né qè shpikèm poncin me qumèsht (kishte njè ngjyrè portokalli shumè te lezetshme). Jemi ne qè dilnim nèpèr lokale vetèm me lekèt pèr kafe dhe pèrsèri ne qe ndiheshim tè pasur kur kèto lekè na mjaftonin pèr tè marrè nje biter. Pèrsèri ishin ne tè fundit qè shijam shètitjet rreth bulevardit dhe tè parèt qè provuam bukosjen nèpèr lokale. Brezi jonè u edukua me cigare slims (ato te hapurat) dhe jemi brezi i fundit qè pèrdor ende shkrepsen pèr ta ndezur. 

Brezi jonè qè vit pas viti shpreson tek kualifikimet e kombètares shqipètare dhe qè preferon tè ndjeki kampionatin italian pasi ai shqipètar èshtè i gjithi i shitur. Tè parèt qè provuam turpin e tè qenit shqipètar por jemi pèrsèri né qè bèhemi si grifsha nèse dikush prek nderin e vendit tonè. 

Tè fundit qè pushimet e verès i shijonim nga qershori né shtator dhe tè parèt qè e kuptuan se vera e vèrtetè èshtè 15 ditèt e para tè gushtit. Tè parèt qè pane Durresin e pushtuar nga vèllezerit kosovare gjatè verès dhe tè fundit qè i mbajnè mend kabinat prej kompesate né plazhèrat e Jugut. Tè fundit qè mbajtèm pèrparèsen né fillore dhe tè parèt qe e kuptuam se veshja e bukur dhe sidomos makina tè japin tjetèr pamje pèrpara njè vajze. 

Po ti kthejmè sytè prapa pyesim veten si kemi mbijetuar vallè? Nuk kemi patur celulare dhe msn. Iknim né shkollè me canta plot me libra dhe askush nuk na jepte mè shumè se nje byrek 200 leksh né drekè. Mjeti jonè i komunikimit ishte telefoni i shtèpisè dhe kur e bllokonim pèr orè tè tèra tè paktèn njè herè nè muaj kishte sherr nè shtèpi pèr faturèn telefonike. Ndonjèherè mbyteshim me èmbèlsira por nuk ndiheshim mbi peshè dhe as qè e kishim idenè se cishte dieta. Mè e shumta qè mund tè ndodhte ishte qe dikush te ishte pak topce, po puna merrte fund atje. Nga e njèjta shishe pinim 15 veta dhe asnjeri nuk u infektua ndonjèherè. E vetmja gjè qè ndodhte ishte qè ti hidhnim morrat njèri tjetrit né shkolla e kopèshte por mamate rregullonin gjithshka me ato krehrat e tmerrshèm. Kur lidheshim me dikè, pak si me turp, ecnim rrugès dorè pèr dore,ndonjèherè edhe putheshim, edhe pse po tna shihte ndonje vèlla ose baba thuhej se do tna vriste. Po ja qè mbetèm gjallè dhe tè dashuruardikush sot edhe èshtè martuar. 

Counter strike e mèsuam kur brezat e rinj kishin lojrat mè tè zhvilluara elektronike. Nderkaq ne jemi rritur me kompiterat me marshèn e zezè dhe butonin e kuq (mè lojè e shpifur!). Nuk kishim as 200 kanale televisive, as dolby surround, as dvd e as wireless po gjithsesi kènaqeshim dhe bènim me tè vèrtet pallè. Nuk kishim fiksimin e adoleshentève tè sotèm pèr veshjet firmato por ama kur bènim dashuri zhveshur as qè na shkonte né mend se moda èshtè kaq e rendèsishme. Djemtè ishin gjithmonè si tè fortè por kur dashuroheshin bèheshin mè tè urte e tè èmbèl se qengji. Kurse vajzat na torturonin duke i ndjekur kudo, vetèm pèr njè qèllim: ti propozonim pak dhe tju ofronim njè kafe. 

*Kemi patur liri, dèshtime, suksese dhe pèrgjegjsirapak e nga pak edhe ne jemi rritur! 

Ti je njèri prej nesh? Urime atèhere!*

----------


## Apollyon

100% i bashkohem ktij brezi, ky tipi nuk ka harruar asgje pa shkruar. Komplimenta per shkrimin.

----------


## elsaa

100% eshte pak te them , mu duk sikur kishte pershkruaj gjithe jeten time. Duke e lexuar mu duk sikur po i perjetoja edhe nje her te gjitha keto , me dha vertet shume kujtime  :buzeqeshje:  Faleminderit  Apollyon edhe ty qe e solle ketu .

----------


## Erlebnisse

Leter e bukur ...
edhe se per mendimin tim pak siperfaqesore, sepse jo cdo njeri prej nesh ka patur mundesi t'i provoje te gjitha keto per arsye qe te gjithe i dime mire.

Ne dolem nga komunizmi por nuk jemi i vetmi brez qe ka perjetuar gjera te tilla; kemi prinderit tane qe duke pare kete zhvillim sic thuhet edhe ne leter, mallkojne akoma me shume diktaturen duke menduar qe i ka lene shume mbrapa.

Sa per politiken e vertete eshte qe perpara te gjithe shkonin e votonin se edhe mos shkonin te vinin e te merrnin ke shtepia, por pyetja eshte per ke votonin se vetem nje parti ekzistonte. 
Kurse ne sot s'kemi kuptuar asgje nga politika sepse mos shkuarja per votim dmth qe ne mohojme nje te drejte themelore tonen, dmth mohojme zgjedhjen me te mire per te ardhmen tone. Ndoshta edhe ajo vota jone mund te ndryshonte dicka, por jo ne jemi teper dembele e teper te lidhur pas diskove, pubeve, internetit e makinave e s'kemi kohe per votim.

Ne jemi me te vertete te paret e te fundit per shume gjera, por ne jemi te paret qe arritem demokracine e jemi te paret qe do mundohemi ta trasformojne ate ne dicka te frytshme, sepse vitet 80 e siper nuk mund te kujtohen vetem per vogelsira te kohes e te zhvillimit te momentit apo te TV, por duhet te kujtohemi per ndihmen qe ne po i japim intelektit shqipetar e per ate cfare do te bejme ne jeten tone ne vazhdim...

Respekte

----------


## Apollyon

Kam lexuar gjith ato gjera, por kjo me ka lene pa fjale, me ka kujtuar shum gjera, te femijrise, etj etj.. bahh sa shum kujtime.

----------


## alnosa

Apollyon flm qe e ke sjelle kete shkrim .
Shume i mbreslenes dhe te con mbrapa ne vitet dhe ditet e bukura qofshin apo te keqija ..
Ne fillim sapo nisa ta lexoj ,ah me kujtove vertet shtepine e pare  timen .
 .......Shtepite sot jane te bukura te shtrenjta .

.....etj ....etj...kujtime .Se harrova dhe emisionin argetues per femije 'Telebucko'
Kurse te keqijat nuk kam qef ti kujtoj me duke futur ketu 97 e tmerrshme ..
Por duhet qe te mos harrojme ne  fund te keti shkrimi te kendshem :

Cdo gje ndryshon me kohen ,ashtu sic ndyshon dhe mosha jone .. 
  dhe perseri ne pershtatemi dhe jetojme jeten  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ClaY_MorE

> Kte e kam lexuar diku, edhe meqe ne fund te letres shkruante, *"Shperndajuani te gjitheve"* mendova qe do ishte interesante ta lexonit edhe ju, sepse personalisht, kjo leter pershkruante komplet brezin tim, 1981-2008.



Më erdhi një email i tillë dhe ndjeva në të vërtetë mall për ato kohëra. 

Nuk kam se ç'të them tjetër vetëm përgëzime për autorin/en.

Leo.

----------


## Apollyon

> Apollyon flm qe e ke sjelle kete shkrim .


Ishte kenaqesi edhe per mua qe e solla ktu. Me behet qejfi qe shum nga ju, e keni pelqyer kte shkrim, sepse personalisht me te vertete me pelqeu jashtzakonisht.

----------


## xfiles

po ne te vitit 85 hyjme ne kete brez?
Per sa me perket mua shumica e atyre gjerave jane te verteta, dmth ndihem ne ate brez, po nuk e di a jam.

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Pse ke pasur playstation për të lozur? 

Nuk do mënd që je në listë  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## xfiles

> Pse ke pasur playstation për të lozur? 
> 
> Nuk do mënd që je në listë


haha  :buzeqeshje: , deri ne vit te katert na qante syri per nje liber te sakte, per nje kompjuter. PlayStation as qe llogaritej. Kam pas nje magnetofon te vitit 1990 gjysmak me fasho  :ngerdheshje: .

----------


## Dorontina

*shum shkrim interesant pershkrim korekt , kemi nevoj per keso shkrimesh....
hallall autorit dhe juve Polloo....*
*ka shum talenta nder ne por jan ende ne endra ....apo ne mendime te thella....*

----------


## Apollyon

E me kujtohet kur vishnim rrobat e njeri tjetrit, ma jep kte bluzen *(te bej nje xhiro),* mi jep kto kepucet *(per i xhiro)..* eeh sa kujtime qe jan harruar.

----------


## derjansi

> E me kujtohet kur vishnim rrobat e njeri tjetrit, ma jep kte bluzen *(te bej nje xhiro),* mi jep kto kepucet *(per i xhiro)..* eeh sa kujtime qe jan harruar.


ose ma jep ni kac buk lol ose i cop cumcakiz ahahahahahahahahhaha

----------


## Dorontina

Nji dit shiqoja ne emision franqez dhe mendoja ku po shkojmê ? .....
franqezt punojn mirê, kishin shku me shiqu kush ndodhet prapa lojrave ne internet ketyre lojrave me shpejtesi duke u vra duke u rraf .....qendra ne usa, puna ne kinê....ata punonin ne kushte shum te kqija nga ora nete deri ne 20 me fabriku personazhe interesante dhe me e mira ne fund nuk paguheshin ......kur mendon njeri kush po e qon ket brez ne ket vuajtje fiziko psiqike ...

kur to shofish vuajtjet tona ishin  vuajtje normale me shum kujtime me shum nostallgji me pas qef mi rikujtu ......bile ne biseda kujtimet te afrojn sa ka qka te flitet ....

shqiptar shkrunu per te kaluaren e vorfur por te pasur shpirterisht.

----------


## Apollyon

> Nji dit shiqoja ne emision franqez dhe mendoja ku po shkojmê ? .....
> franqezt punojn mirê, kishin shku me shiqu kush ndodhet prapa lojrave ne internet ketyre lojrave me shpejtesi duke u vra duke u rraf .....qendra ne usa, puna ne kinê....ata punonin ne kushte shum te kqija nga ora nete deri ne 20 me fabriku personazhe interesante dhe me e mira ne fund nuk paguheshin ......kur mendon njeri kush po e qon ket brez ne ket vuajtje fiziko psiqike ...
> 
> kur to shofish vuajtjet tona ishin  vuajtje normale me shum kujtime me shum nostallgji me pas qef mi rikujtu ......bile ne biseda kujtimet te afrojn sa ka qka te flitet ....
> 
> shqiptar shkrunu per te kaluaren e vorfur por te pasur shpirterisht.


E kemi pas nje te kaluar te vuajteshme, por ne te njejten kohe edhe te bukur.

Dorontina se di ku ke jetuar, por mua me kujtohet kur benim organizim si pallat, per te pastruar oborrin, edhe dilnim te gjith duke e pastruar, i madh e i vogel.. plus qe rregullonim territorin perpara pallatit edhe kishe qejf te rrije aty..

Ju kujtohet organizimi pallatit duke pastruar oborret?

derjans, ca camcakizi aman, atehere te kishe pak marmelate siper bukes ishte gjeja me spektakolare qe haje  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## elsaa

> E kemi pas nje te kaluar te vuajteshme, por ne te njejten kohe edhe te bukur.
> 
> Dorontina se di ku ke jetuar, por mua me kujtohet kur benim organizim si pallat, per te pastruar oborrin, edhe dilnim te gjith duke e pastruar, i madh e i vogel.. plus qe rregullonim territorin perpara pallatit edhe kishe qejf te rrije aty..
> 
> *Ju kujtohet organizimi pallatit duke pastruar oborret?*
> derjans, ca camcakizi aman, atehere te kishe pak marmelate siper bukes ishte gjeja me spektakolare qe haje


looool para disa ditesh me nje shoqe e kam permend ket , qe dilshim te dielave te pastronim oborrin, dhe cdo pallat kishte nje si pergjegjes shkalle .
Sa per cimcakizin e maj men qe mershim grure e pertypnim gjersa u bote si llastik , kur na bite ne dore ndonje cimcakiz prej verteti e bonim me rradhe me shoqet e pallatit , i dit njona i dit tjetra hahahaahahha.

----------


## Apollyon

> kur na bite ne dore ndonje cimcakiz prej verteti e bonim me rradhe me shoqet e pallatit , i dit njona i dit tjetra


Ma jep nje cope te vogel, ishte aq e vogel, sa humbte neper dhembe... ahaha

----------


## ajzberg

Pershkrim mjaft korrekt i brezave,Apollyon para do kohesh ka qene hapur nje teme tjeter gati e njellojte me ate qe ke sjelle ti A JU KUJTOHEN TULLONAT?
Gjithsesi me fute ne mendime ..............................................

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> kur na bite ne dore ndonje cimcakiz prej verteti e bonim me rradhe me shoqet e pallatit , i dit njona i dit tjetra hahahaahahha.


i paskeni bo orgji, cumcakizit  :ngerdheshje: 

po noj gjo tjeter e kalonit dore me dore  :shkelje syri:

----------

